
South Dakota's secret nuclear missile accident - fern12
http://rapidcityjournal.com/news/local/south-dakota-s-secret-nuclear-missile-accident-revealed/article_92b6722d-9cd5-5551-8831-f61964da70b2.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15620146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15620146)

400+ points, 240+ comments

